# VCSL M3 Cabrio Pics



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## 04bimmer (May 13, 2006)

****in Beautiful!


----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you sir. Next week she'll have the carbon fiber vented race hood to complete the body, and the CSL carbon fiber center console to complete the carbon fiber interior (all trim in black carbon fiber).

The V-CSL project is nearing completion. She received not too long ago the CSL Headers/Cats, SS X-Pipe, matched to the Eisenmann Race muffler and highly tuned with D/A Race Software (8200 redline ~310 RWHP).


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow sweet car and very tastefull pics!:thumbup:


----------



## lochness (Apr 25, 2006)

Sweet ride and pics!


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

Gorgeous car and very arty pics:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taylorb (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome looking ride, nice job


----------



## Waqar (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome car and photography :thumbup:


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*M3 side grilles*

Where did you get the black side grilles, how much, are carbon fiber, are you pleased with them or do you wished you would have gotten a different pair from another place?

One other question, how hard are they to replace, any DIY anywhere on replacing these, I want to put a set on my Silver Gray M3 convertible, may also do front kidney grilles but these side grilles first.

Thanks


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

Stunning car and photos -- awesome job.


----------



## 04bimmer (May 13, 2006)

GJGM3 said:


> Thank you sir. Next week she'll have the carbon fiber vented race hood to complete the body, and the CSL carbon fiber center console to complete the carbon fiber interior (all trim in black carbon fiber).
> 
> The V-CSL project is nearing completion. She received not too long ago the CSL Headers/Cats, SS X-Pipe, matched to the Eisenmann Race muffler and highly tuned with D/A Race Software (8200 redline ~310 RWHP).


NO! DONT TOUCH IT!!!!


----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)

She's done - for now -- may get a supercharger over the winter.


----------



## 04bimmer (May 13, 2006)

that looks good, i thought the c/b hood was gonna be a full c/b colored hood


----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)

No, I thought that would be overdone. I wanted to paint the surface and leave the carbon fiber vents exposed (clearcoated), and then on the under where the carbon fiber is combined with DVWP so I can paint it. Seemed a waste to get full carbon fiber when I wanted paint as well. This is as light though.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow.. your car is extremely nice. I really like it. Love the brakes too.

All around a very nice looking car. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank you very much. After putting the hood on I'm thinking of removing it. Prefer the cleaner look. Thanks again!


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Really? I like the hood a lot. It makes it very aggressive looking.

What about possibly just color matching the slats? You might get a more clean look but still keeping the agressive hood. Just an idea, maybe you should look it over with some Photoshopping. :thumbup:


----------



## GJGM3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I thought about painting it the color of the car but I'm concerned about resale. I honestly haven't decided yet. Good idea with the photoshop. Thanks!


----------

